# comb vs liquid honey



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

Is there a ratio for determining price of comb vs liquid honey? For example, if a local market supports $10/lb for liquid raw honey, what might comb honey go for?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I get 10.00 here for a Basswood section of comb which is about 1lb...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Comb is not sold by weight, so set your own price. That being said, I would sell a 1lb section of comb for more than I would a 1lb jar of honey, whatever that goes for.


----------

